# Martin M2GO & M2PC: New Control Solutions



## soundlight (Feb 3, 2012)

Martin is so in to these teaser videos. Here's their latest, for the M2GO/M2PC. Here's what I can figure out from the video & Martin website teaser info splash on their website:

M2GO: Compact, self-contained console, inexpensive and targeting mobile LDs who will have a console as carry-on luggage. Alternative to a wing system, probably aimed as direct competition to the upcoming Chamsys MQ60. Looks to be designed for those who would buy a wing, a touchscreen computer, and a few other accessories to make a "console". Combines it all for you at a hopefully awesome price. Given the incredibly low price on the M1 for what it is, I hope that this has a street price of $8K or less (M1 went for a bit over $10K street price up until recently, but prices have/are expected to go up a bit, probably due to the release of these new products.)

M2PC: PC Wing system, USB interface, probably directly aimed at competing with the new MA2 wing. Similar market, probably with a slightly cheaper pricetag for a total system (wing + computer + accessories).

Oh well, more information coming at the end of the month!

I do have to say after sitting down the M1 and the button wing for a few hours so far that I quite like the system as an alternative to just about anything but an MA. the MA will be my favorite desk for a long time, but the Martin M series will probably be the second. There's a learning curve, as with anything, but it's easy to follow. There are a few quirks as with anything, and I will certainly give Martin some feedback after I give the desk a thorough run through. With that said, I look forward to seeing what Martin's new control offerings are going to be. Certainly a far cry from the bugs and error-prone fader belts of the early original Maxxyz that I've heard about. (If anyone in the Philly area wants to check out the M1, send me a PM and I'll see if we can work something out!)


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Soundlight and I feel sorry to be such a tease ;-)

We are very excited about these two products, it is something we’ve been planning for a few years now, we can’t wait to show the world!
As the PLASA Focus is coming very soon and we were not fully ready with our literature on the new consoles we decided to do this little clip to attract as many people as possible to the Austin tradeshow. 
We will have more information in the following weeks.

P.S> Regarding the Maxxyz, yes over 10 years ago the Maxxyz was release to the world too soon… we’ve definitely learned from that…. But the belt encoders were never an issue, actually most people who used these belt including me love them and many wish they were on the M1 too but they are quite expensive.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 4, 2012)

Well the Maxxyz may have been released too early, same with the M1 (I heard a whole lot of early stuff about issues with the manual and a couple of bugs). But the M1 is slowly becoming a standard and the M2 series is launching at *just* the right time, I think. Enough people have adopted the M1 for another console on the platform to be released! Looking forward to it. Just keep pricing competitive with whatever pricing will be for the MQ60 so that you'll keep holding the spot of "most inexpensive real moving light console" (M1's been holding that position in my book for a bit).

(Also are you accepting feature requests for the M1/M2 consoles software-wise? I've got a couple that I'd really like to see having used the M1 for a bit!)


----------



## cbrandt (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I certainly look forward to some new additions to the line. I've switched over completely from Hogs to the Maxxyz line, both because of cost and useability. I never used the consoles when they were first released, but software development at Martin seems to be a freight train right now.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet. I was hoping for an integral fullsize touchscreen on the M2GO, but that probably brought the price down quite a bit to not have the touchscreen attached. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on one of these to try out!


----------



## cbrandt (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder what the feasibility of running an entire show with it would be, without a monitor. How easy is it to patch, and can you see cuelist and other information on the small included screen? I hope someone that can make it down to plasa this week could fill us in.


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the great feedback!

This product is design to work with a monitor attached to it. the small screen is for parameter selection, it repalced the LCD buttons we have like on the M1 and other Maxxyz product before.
Preferably a touch monitor. 
Nowaday you can get nice large DELL, Acer and many other monitor for less than 300$. These are supported in the M2GO.
For a bit more money you can get the new ELO iTouch monitor, they look like a big iPad.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 21, 2012)

Were the LCD buttons replaced due to cost? Those things have proven to be very useful and I'd like to see them on future larger controllers from Martin. I use the MaxModule Button and absolutely love that the buttons are labeled with my palettes/fixtures/groups.

Do you have pricepoints yet on the M2GO/M2PC? With all the stuff that isn't there I'd hope that these are nice and affordable! Looking forward to getting my hands on an M2GO for a demo at some point!


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, the LCD buttons are very expensive and they also require to sit on a different PCB due to their height 

The 3.5" Touchscreen is an elegant solution and works very well.

I love the MaxModule Button too, very flexible product for M-Sereies lighting console and Maxedia.
Product - MaxModule Button™


----------



## soundlight (Feb 23, 2012)

Are there any plans to implement pixel mapping in to the M-Series consoles? I know that Martin likes to advertise media servers for that function but to be honest, that's a thing that's going to push a lot of people away from the platform. With so many products - even DJ level DMX softwares - supporting pixel mapping layouts and pixelmaps with basic bitmaps & animations, that's really a feature I'd like to see.

Other than that, I'd just really like to know pricepoint! I don't do many pixel mapping gigs so the M1 is probably going to be going out on a few more gigs with me this spring season.

Also if you're taking software suggestions: when I press record, every flash button over in the submaster section on the M1 should turn in to a select, even if it already has a cue - so that, for instance, I can put a second cue in to a stack on a submaster handle without holding down the select key & hitting the flash button. My other main thing is that I'd like the faders to be able to control crossfade when there's a cuestack on a fader. For instance, if I have a fader of CMY color palettes, I want to be able to fade to the next cue by moving the fader full travel. This feature is available on many other consoles and I quite like it. As I find more things to suggest I'll suggest them! A great OS all around so far though. I am loving the way it handles effects and how interactive I can be with overrides.


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 25, 2012)

soundlight said:


> Are there any plans to implement pixel mapping in to the M-Series consoles? I know that Martin likes to advertise media servers for that function but to be honest, that's a thing that's going to push a lot of people away from the platform. With so many products - even DJ level DMX softwares - supporting pixel mapping layouts and pixelmaps with basic bitmaps & animations, that's really a feature I'd like to see.
> 
> Other than that, I'd just really like to know pricepoint! I don't do many pixel mapping gigs so the M1 is probably going to be going out on a few more gigs with me this spring season.
> 
> Also if you're taking software suggestions: when I press record, every flash button over in the submaster section on the M1 should turn in to a select, even if it already has a cue - so that, for instance, I can put a second cue in to a stack on a submaster handle without holding down the select key & hitting the flash button. My other main thing is that I'd like the faders to be able to control crossfade when there's a cuestack on a fader. For instance, if I have a fader of CMY color palettes, I want to be able to fade to the next cue by moving the fader full travel. This feature is available on many other consoles and I quite like it. As I find more things to suggest I'll suggest them! A great OS all around so far though. I am loving the way it handles effects and how interactive I can be with overrides.



Thanks for your feedback! Here are some answers to your questions.

Yes, the pixelmapping is high on the list and is planned for 2012. We alrady have a lot of experience with pixelmapping so what we are planning will be a very nice system.

Regarding the Record +Hold Select these is a very good reason for this behavior, one shortcut is to double-click the Select button, it locks it on.
X-fade of Fader is also coming soon.


----------



## comebacktomorrow (Feb 25, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster!

Just last week I went to a training session here on the M1. Really enjoyed it, and found the desk as intuitive as it would appear. They happened to mention the M2GO and M2PC and gave us a sneak peek at it. The Martin website now says coming soon - Is there any estimate as to how soon is "soon"?

I only ask as we're looking at a new lighting desk for one of our new facilities (just starting out small), and the M2PC hits the sweet spot of price, yet being future proof, and being a platform the is expansive enough to roll out to our other facilities in time.

Oh, and another question, how do you change pages on it? Is it the arrow buttons beneath the first encoder wheel?

Anyway, great news about pixel mapping! (and the other bits and pieces!)


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello!

April 15 2012 is the date the factory will start shipping the M2GO and M2PC.

And yes the two arrows are used to change bank/page.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 26, 2012)

PaulP514 said:


> Thanks for your feedback! Here are some answers to your questions.
> 
> Yes, the pixelmapping is high on the list and is planned for 2012. We alrady have a lot of experience with pixelmapping so what we are planning will be a very nice system.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I'm looking forward to the pixelmapping and the crossfader functionality. I've still got to get used to some of the ways the playbacks get set up, but I'm definitely liking the console so far in my experience with it. Also, I realize why the fader belts would be nice after using the programmer window. Great stuff. I'm really liking how you do effects. Quite a nice setup. I'm still having trouble making some of the multipart effecs that I would do on the MA, but I'm going to try to figure them out. I'd say that you're lacking a few waveforms - it would also be nice to be able to define user waveforms (a la MA). I'm looking for things like Phase 1, Phase 2, and Phase 3 from the MA effects (useful for RGB or CMY chases, among other things), and a couple of the other MA waveforms that I've come to like a lot. If I come up with any other things to add, I'll make sure to let you know!


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 26, 2012)

"I'm looking for things like Phase 1, Phase 2, and Phase 3 from the MA effects "

I beleive I know what you mean there. we have similar feature, with the shift and wait. it can be dificult to understand.
So I suggest you try someomething. in the Preset window, press the FX button on the top left.
Use the pre-made Rainbow effect, it will set the shift and wait function to set each of the C, M, Y or R, G, B with the proper phase shift.


----------



## cbrandt (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank You!

I've been programming with only the # of fixtures with the wave function for some time. I believe that the delay function was non functional a few updates back, and missed it when it became functional. I'm much happier to have that fine control of when the effect is operating. Keep up the good work, and I wait with baited breath for the future updates, and the M2GO.


----------



## PaulP514 (Feb 26, 2012)

The delay, wait and shift have always been functional, this goes back to the older CASE controller FX engine. 
But if you have all fixtures selected and your play with the delay it won't do much since you will be setting then same delay value to all of them. Play with the FX Rainbow and see what it does to each fixtures for delay, wait and shift.


----------



## cbrandt (Feb 26, 2012)

I played around with it on mpc, and figured it out. The curse of teaching oneself, I guess. I swear that my old manual said the delay function was only partially functional. I'll have to check the old printed one tomorrow.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 27, 2012)

PaulP514 said:


> "I'm looking for things like Phase 1, Phase 2, and Phase 3 from the MA effects "
> 
> I beleive I know what you mean there. we have similar feature, with the shift and wait. it can be dificult to understand.
> So I suggest you try someomething. in the Preset window, press the FX button on the top left.
> Use the pre-made Rainbow effect, it will set the shift and wait function to set each of the C, M, Y or R, G, B with the proper phase shift.



I already know about the shift and wait. I have been able to manually make a rainbow effect (before I discovered the premade effects, when I was first figuring out the console) using the shift. However, the Phase waveforms in MA are 3 distinct waveforms that are flat-top slope-sided functions that are Phase 1, Phase 2, and Phase 3. The shift is already there. Pretty much if you take a triangle wave and blow it to maximum swing. It's easy to get around it with the M-series effects, but I just enjoyed the ability to line up certain parameters (not necessarily always CMY or RGB values) to make some pretty cool effects.

One thing that really can get on my nerves because I'm very obsessive about numbers being even & right - when I set up the manual rainbow effect on the M1 (with our new MAC Auras), I set the shift for Red to 0, Green to 33, and Blue to 67. This all works out. Effect runs fine. However, when I go do some other work with the fixtures and then come back to edit the parameters of the effect, the shift values have changed. They generally maintain their separation values, however they just shift across the board by a certain amount. As someone obsessed with the numbers being the way that I set them, this can be a bit annoying.

I do have to say that you all are doing a wonderful job with your software development. I'm quite looking forward to new things that will come and I like that you take the time to come to places like ControlBooth and answer questions and take feature requests.


----------

